# David Hay Fleming: Shorter Writings volume 1



## NaphtaliPress

The first print on demand title from Naphtali Press, and it has turned out rather well if I do say so myself. Three important pieces by DHF, the most important being his answer to Bonar regarding the public worship song practices of the Scottish Kirk from the time of the Reformation through the Covenanter period. The texts originally appeared in the Naphtali Press Anthology series and has been nicely reset for this collection. As time allows I may publish other volumes of shorter writings from Hay Fleming's hand.

I'm offering on special to PB readers for $15 postage paid through August 30th. I should have copies in about a week so I won't ship until then (after August 1st). Contact me directly if you want a copy as the title is not currently listed at the NP website, and once there may not be on special.


----------

